# New 2.5" Wide band from Morel: CCWR254



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like Morel is now entering the 2.5" wideband driver market. wonder how this will measure up next to Andy's wonderful Audio Frog gs25?

https://www.morelhifi.com/product/ccwr254/?utm_source=FB&utm_medium=post+&utm_campaign=CCWR254


Quick specs review:
SPECIFICATIONS

NOMINAL IMPEDANCE (Ohm)	4
NOMINAL POWER HANDLING (DIN)	40
TRANSIENT POWER HANDLING W (10MS)	80
SENSITIVITY (2.83V/1M) dB	84.5
USABLE FREQUENCY RANGE (Hz)	300 - 19,000


I have attached the Specs PDF for more details.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Hmmm, interesting. Wonder how much $$$.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

GB25 isn't a wideband. This is more Hybrid L3SE, AP2


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

DC/Hertz said:


> GB25 isn't a wideband. This is more Hybrid L3SE, AP2


Point noted, maybe i should say, another 2.5" option for midrange frequencies.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Hmmm, interesting. Wonder how much $$$.


That's what I am trying to find out, not much information out there at the moment though.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Madisound was selling these for awhile. They were pretty cheap. I bought a pair,then someone bought all their remaining inventory. Madisound indicated Morel would not be sending a new shipment and instead focusing on mobile audio with this particular speaker.

They sound really nice. But I haven't spent a ton of time listening to them


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

Do you mind telling how cheap were they? I'm curios as to how much more they're going to charge now.. i seen a FB post of someone saying the FS Frequency on these is different than the ones Madisound was selling, can you confirm that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

They were $29.90 ea on sale

Madisound Customer Service <[email protected]> Jun 16 at 2:22 PM
To	
Mic Wallace
Message body
Hi Mic,

Someone purchased all our stock. Morel is moving this driver to autosound only, so it won't be available to us again.

Sorry,
Brian


https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/pdf/CAW214-03212017.pdf


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> They were $29.90 ea on sale


$29.90.... I wonder what the mark up will be on them now they are for automotive use :laugh:


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

*New 2.5&quot; Wide band from Morel: CCWR254*



naiku said:


> $29.90.... I wonder what the mark up will be on them now they are for automotive use :laugh:




That's what i'm saying! Watch them get crazy with it now! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

$179 a pair!


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

Mic10is said:


> Madisound was selling these for awhile. They were pretty cheap. I bought a pair,then someone bought all their remaining inventory. Madisound indicated Morel would not be sending a new shipment and instead focusing on mobile audio with this particular speaker.
> 
> They sound really nice. But I haven't spent a ton of time listening to them


Sounds like those went into someone's re badged components somewhere in the world


----------



## edub13 (Jun 19, 2015)

I bought a pair of these and installed them in my 2015 Canyon yesterday. $159.99 shipped from Crutchfield. The Canyon originally had 2.5"ish cone speakers in the dash corners, mine had been replaced by component tweeters, I replaced the tweeters with the Morels. I don't miss the tweeters at this point.

They ship with a pair of 150uf capacitors. I believe that these are intended to be purely a safety thing, and that it is expected that the end user will have some more sophisticated form of crossover. This did not stop me from installing them with that cap as the only sort of crossover :laugh: 

They are made in China, I know that matters to some people.

I think they sound good, and will likely be excellent in a more deliberate install with processing.


----------



## punkrocker (Feb 20, 2018)

naiku said:


> $29.90.... I wonder what the mark up will be on them now they are for automotive use :laugh:


Morel designs and manufactures all of their drivers, from their website I found:


> In-house design, R&D, and manufacturing under one roof enable Morel to deliver unprecedented quality at competitive prices. Unlimited by design constraints and boosted by years of experience in manufacturing its own drive units, Morel can offer the latest acoustic technologies which provide a lifetime of esthetic and listening pleasure for our customers.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> Madisound was selling these for awhile. They were pretty cheap. I bought a pair,then someone bought all their remaining inventory. Madisound indicated Morel would not be sending a new shipment and instead focusing on mobile audio with this particular speaker.
> 
> They sound really nice. But I haven't spent a ton of time listening to them


Any thoughts on how low you could realistically cross these with a standard baffle set up (no enclosure)? They will fit the stock 2" mid door location in my BMW 323ci convertible so I'm interested in giving them a shot. I don't want them to sound strained or restricted so thinking 650 @ 24db to start?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

TheHulk9er said:


> Any thoughts on how low you could realistically cross these with a standard baffle set up (no enclosure)? They will fit the stock 2" mid door location in my BMW 323ci convertible so I'm interested in giving them a shot. I don't want them to sound strained or restricted so thinking 650 @ 24db to start?



Between the commonly limited xmax, cone area, and low Fs that's slightly overkill unless used as really intended (desktop setups), most of these little mids just can't take much. I really would like to see some with a higher Fs (200hz & up) since most car audio setups are going to cross such small drivers much higher than the usual 2x their low Fs. That should gain some efficiency & overall output. IE, someone should build a real midrange rather than market a wideband as something other than.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

I see many 2-2.5” driver responses fall off below 400hz or so, so that should be a good place to cross them

Only way to be sure: test.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I've measured around 400hz also in my setups, but even then some were strained at upper levels when crossing there. That's without an enclosure of course. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I have mine crossed at 400 Hz.with no baffle or enclosure. They are part of a three way setup in the dash of my pickup. They do not sound strained at all. I have the low pass set at 10,000 Hz. I did not like the sound of the treble so I think a tweeter is a must. It is a very musical speaker that seems to be able to keep up with my 6x9's.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Between the commonly limited xmax, cone area, and low Fs that's slightly overkill unless used as really intended (desktop setups), most of these little mids just can't take much. I really would like to see some with a higher Fs (200hz & up) since most car audio setups are going to cross such small drivers much higher than the usual 2x their low Fs. That should gain some efficiency & overall output. IE, someone should build a real midrange rather than market a wideband as something other than.


I have no interest in using these as "wide banders" but only as a mid to bridge between my Dyn Esotar 650(2) to my Hertz Mille ML280 tweeters. Currently I'm running the ScanSpeak 5F from 1K to 3.2K and they sound pretty nice. It would be great to cross the mid a little lower but only if it sounds good going lower. 
Some comparison.

5F / Morel
Sensitivity 80db / 84.5db
Impedance 8ohm / 4ohm
XMax +/-2mm / ???
FS 93Hz / 112Hz
Magnet Neo / Neo
Piston Area (SD) 15.2 / 20


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

What I meant was they are widebanders like all others. Not a true midrange even though we use them as one by adding a tweeter and sole midbass. Regardless of semantics or marketing, physics is the same. When using small drivers it's best to get them more on axis so the output isn't sacrificed. 

I run the SB full range, a.k.a. wideband, as a midrange in my upper doors. Pretty decent but the crossover point is critical. Very critical. 400hz and they sound good at low to mid volumes. 600hz and they're getting away from starting to break up up higher levels. An enclosure plus getting them on-axis would help but is not an option. I hate pillar blobs. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> What I meant is they are widebanders like all others. Not a true midrange even though we use them as one by adding a tweeter and sole midbass. Regardless of semantics or marketing, physics is the same. When using small drivers it's best to get them more on axis so output isn't sacrificed.
> 
> I run the SB fullrange, wideband, as a midrange in my upper doors. Pretty decent but the crossover point is critical. Very critical. 400hz and they sound good at low to mid volumes. 600hz and they're getting away from starting to breakup up higher levels. An enclosure plus getting them on-axis would help, but is not an option. I hate pillar blobs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Precisely why I'm crossing my 5F's at 1K so they are not restricted in any way. With a convertible I need all the output I can get so I can't have them crapping out when they get loud. I will gladly give up them playing lower for more clean output. Mine are also located in the upper door location and the higher crossovers gives you wider dispersion so no pillar blob.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

TheHulk9er said:


> Precisely why I'm crossing my 5F's at 1K so they are not restricted in any way. With a convertible I need all the output I can get so I can't have them crapping out when they get loud. I will gladly give up them playing lower for more clean output. My are also located in the upper door location and the higher crossovers gives you wider dispersion so no pillar blob.


So far I've gotten used to what they present although I aware of not reaching full potential. The next upgrade, or trial rather, will be some B&G planars down in the kicks, but facing more towards the listening position rather than off-axis. I'm hoping to get more detail, output, and whatever advantage a more equal pathlength will bring. Will be a while since searching the internet for some used kick panels isn't giving so good results. I can wait though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

It's really really hard to beat the SB Acoustics 2.5"

At $200 a pair it would be good, but at $70 a pair it's a steal

Jim Griffin won the Parts Express audio show last month using an array of them in a CBT. No crossover. 

The speakers on my desk that I'm listening to right now use the Tectonic Elements 2" driver that Erinh reviewed positively

Keep in mind all of these drivers are utterly useless unless you array them


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Bayboy said:


> Between the commonly limited xmax, cone area, and low Fs that's slightly overkill unless used as really intended (desktop setups), most of these little mids just can't take much. I really would like to see some with a higher Fs (200hz & up) since most car audio setups are going to cross such small drivers much higher than the usual 2x their low Fs. That should gain some efficiency & overall output. IE, someone should build a real midrange rather than market a wideband as something other than.


I believe the reason that you don't see speakers like you describe is because they can't get the weight of the cone mass any lower, or increase the BL in the motor

If you used beryllium instead of paper or aluminum it might be possible, but people will balk at a $500 midrange that's 2" in diameter, plus there's that whole problem with getting cancer thing

Another way to attack the problem is to eliminate the spider, which is exactly what Morel, Dynaudio, Parts Express and ATC do in their dome midranges.

But that opens a new can of worms: efficiency goes up, but xmax goes down, so the $35 SB Acoustics still beats them.


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

I plan on running these in the front dash. (Morels) Was going to use a Maximo Coaxial in the doors with them.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

You won't be disappointed. They have exceeded my expectations. I am pleased with how loud they get. I have not heard any distortion or breakup at all at high volume levels. They remain very musical and natural.


----------



## redit (Jan 14, 2012)

Patrick Bateman said:


> It's really really hard to beat the SB Acoustics 2.5" ...at $70 a pair it's a steal
> 
> Keep in mind all of these drivers are utterly useless unless you array them


Wait, they're only hard to beat when configured in an array? I don't have room for an array, so what's a nice little speaker that can get loud, sound good, and doesn't sound like it's grinding gravel while playing Tool?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

redit said:


> Wait, they're only hard to beat when configured in an array? I don't have room for an array, so what's a nice little speaker that can get loud, sound good, and doesn't sound like it's grinding gravel while playing Tool?


The only way your are going to get a small speaker to play loud is through excursion. If you can get into a 3" driver, there are some lower cost options that can provide decent output. (Tymphany TG9FD10-04, Fountek FR89EX, Audible Physics AR3-A, etc.) How those sound at those higher levels, I couldn't tell you for sure. If you have more money to spend, Illusion Audio C3 as well as the Audiofrog GB25 are good choices. And with all of these, you're going to want to make sure you are using a safe HPF and plenty of power to drive them to high levels.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The SB isn't bad... isn't the best, but is a good value. I like them, but like any small driver it would be best to get them more on-axis and don't try to cross low. Mine are firing across the cabin in the upper doors. Not really maximized like a sealed pillar pod. I've got another solution in mind, but that's another story and irrelevant. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## redit (Jan 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> If you have more money to spend, Illusion Audio C3 as well as the Audiofrog GB25 are good choices.


I've been eyeballing the GB25s, but the cheapskate part of my brain is freaking out about their cost. I have no doubt they're worth it, but I kinda like the idea of hammering on cheap drivers.

Thank you for suggesting alternatives.


----------



## linedaze (Jul 26, 2018)

Would these morels do fine in a 2 way setup acting as the tweeter pointed up at the windshield in corner of the dash? These would pretty much be a direct replacemnet for my oem speaker size wise.


----------

